# Buying Training Pads



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Someone on here gave me a good suggestion for where to buy puppy pads some time ago. I thought I had saved the information but when I checked the website, they weren't selling pads soo...

Does anyone have a good brand & place to purchase?? It's going to get critical around here before long.

Thanks.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Help, please.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

SUMMER SALE!
Fellow SM Members


I'm offering the following specials for June:

200 Pads 23x24 $39
400 Pads 23x24 $76
600 Pads 23x24 $102

150 Pads 23x36 $39
300 Pads 23x36 $76
450 Pads 23x36 $102

+ Free Shipping on all orders!

All pads are 1st quality, NO irregulars!

This sale is only till the end of June! So Shop Today!

Please PM me or email [email protected] if you are interested. Can only accept payment through Paypal (They accept: credit cards and bank transfers)


Talk to you soon!


--------------------
www.NewPuppyPads.com


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

The above information is from a SM Vendor.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

What brand are they & what is your shipping charge?


Doesn't anyone else have a brand they want to recommend?


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

Have you tried Walmart's brand? The package is pink/yellow with a Lab on the front. They're not blue but beige, to match any decor LOL!

They're $7 for a package of 40.


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

I checked the package.

The brand is OUT and I buy them at Wallmart.

There is 30 in a package for $7 something.

Leak proof guaranteed, odor control and they have a built in attractant for hassle free training.

I've been using these in our Guinea pig cage for the past 6 months. I've never had any defective pads or other problems.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Thank you for your reply. That is probably what I will do in the absence of any strong recommendations for a particular brand or seller.

Walmart used to have the Out! Deluxe that were beige with little fire hydrants on them. I thought those were cute but haven't been able to find them lately.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I found out from a post on SM about a good seller from Ebay who sells 200 pads for $10 + maybe $20 shipping which is a great deal. 

Some are irregular, but I've only ever had to throw like 5 away. They work just fine with the puppy attractant around the borders. It's this item

190310397024

:thumbsup:


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks. I checked them out. It said shipping was $42.97! Thanks, though.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (bbry @ Jun 15 2009, 11:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791767


> Thanks. I checked them out. It said shipping was $42.97! Thanks, though.[/B]


I'm surprised! Where do you live that your shipping is $43 and mine is $20?


----------



## HaleysMom (Jun 4, 2009)

Do you have a Target close by? I use their Arm and Hammer puppy pads and I really like them. I have tried so many but these soak the fluid and cover the smell very well.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

QUOTE (princessre @ Jun 15 2009, 10:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791774


> QUOTE (bbry @ Jun 15 2009, 11:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791767





> Thanks. I checked them out. It said shipping was $42.97! Thanks, though.[/B]


I'm surprised! Where do you live that your shipping is $43 and mine is $20?
[/B][/QUOTE]

Texas.


----------



## littlemissy (May 19, 2009)

The best deal I found was on ebay as well not that seller but another where the shipping is free or included in the price. Its really your best bet to buy in bulk and spend fifty bucks a pop for hundreds of pads instead of retail price. The ones I buy are irregulars and thye are just fine for their intended purpose.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

QUOTE (HaleysMom @ Jun 15 2009, 10:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791796


> Do you have a Target close by? I use their Arm and Hammer puppy pads and I really like them. I have tried so many but these soak the fluid and cover the smell very well. [/B]



Yes, there is one about 25 miles from me & I will be going there Wednesday. I need to get some right away so I will do that.


I did finally find the old thread from where I had gotten a recommendation before and I think it was for the Little Stinker brand.
I think they are about $35 for 100 and I liked them but I had thrown away the box & just kept the plastic package & couldn't remember the name.


----------

